

The Bermuda Triangle of Productivity - trustfundbaby
http://phewsha.tumblr.com/post/2084775636/the-bermuda-triangle-of-productivity-where-does

======
benvanderbeek
HN is missing from this triangle

~~~
w1ntermute
For me it's HN, Reddit, and Gmail.

~~~
Vivtek
For me, it's HN, Metafilter, and HN again just in case.

------
kirbman89
Are you talking about Rich that works two cubes from me? Wait, you're not!

I don't see many people tweeting from work, but I do see some Facebook abuse.
I don't consider gmail being to unproductive unless a person is running a side
business at work through Gmail. That shouldn't fly.

------
markkat
ACCESS DENIED. Lol.

I guess I don't have a problem with that triangle. I do find it funny that out
of so many blocked sites at my workplace, Reddit is not... must be Redditors
in ITD.

------
maeon3
BlockSite 0.7.1.1

A browser plugin that blocks websites you don't want to visit ever again. (You
can put them behind a password making it a nuisance to turn it off)

